# Was ist euer Lieblingsfutter?



## karpfenwuerger (17. März 2004)

Sers

Welches Futter benutzt ihr am liebsten beim Feederangeln???

Ich bevorzuge das Explosiv von Mosella.

MfG

Karpfenwuerger

:s :s :s :s :s :s :s :s :s :s


----------



## The_Duke (17. März 2004)

Ich habe mir juxhalber mal das PERCA de Luxe-Futter von ASKARI bestellt (2,5kg für schlappe 2,50 Euronen)...und war mehr als überrascht! Ist ein hervorragendes Grundfutter, welches sich ausgezeichnet mit LaSirene X21 mischen lässt...ebenso mit der TopSecret-Serie.
Die drei Sorten unterscheiden sich nur etwas in der Süße (Geruch), da scheinbar unterschiedliche Anteile von Bisquit, Weckmehl und Kuchenmehl verwendet wurden.


----------



## Arcanion (17. März 2004)

Ich mach meine Mischungen eigentlich immer selber und probiere aus weil es 

a) Spass macht
und b) ich diese Preiswuchereien in den Angellaeden speziell was die Futtermittel angeht nicht mehr mitmachen will.


Grundzutaten sind meist:
- Legehennenmastfutter (von Raiffeisen)
- Paniermehl
- Biskuitmehl
- Kakaopulver (nicht immer)

Dann kommen die "Probierzutaten" hinzu wie z.B. Sternanis, Zimt, Kelloggs-Smacks (zu Mehl verarbeitet), usw. usf. da sind keine Grenzen gesetzt  :q


----------



## karpfenwuerger (17. März 2004)

Meistens strecke ich mein Futter mit Paniermehl, Maisschrot oder Zwiebachmehl:

a) es bleibt die Grundnote des Futters enthalten
b) es spart auch noch den Geldbeutel

MfG

karpfenwureger


----------



## Trout killer (17. März 2004)

*21570552*

Hi,
Mein Lieblingsfutter ist das FischermansPartner haus futter und meist selber gemachte mixes .Ach ja befor ich es vergesse die schleien gehen grad su gut habe heut 4 gefangen

Gruß Trout killer


----------



## Matchking (17. März 2004)

Ich kann nur sagen mit dem Futter hast du eine gute Wahl getroffen.
Ich hab es einmal ausprobiert und angel jetzt schon seid 3Jahren sehr erfolgreich damit!!!

Mfg und petri Heil


----------



## Karpfenchamp (10. Januar 2005)

*AW: Was ist euer Lieblingsfutter?*

Das Black Bream von? Das ist zwar schwarzes Brassenfutter aber Counter-Striker hat die Kraft dieses Futters schon an der eigenen Stippe gespürt. Es Biss Brassen auf Brassen und Rotfeder auf Rotfeder


----------



## Karpfenchamp (10. Januar 2005)

*AW: Was ist euer Lieblingsfutter?*

Achja habe damit auch schon Karpfen angelockt. Und auch schleien konnten sich diesem Duft nicht entziehen


----------



## Adrian* (10. Januar 2005)

*AW: Was ist euer Lieblingsfutter?*

Vanille futter aus em bode.....da kommt dann noch barbe special rein und en bisschen butter vanille und fertig.....


----------



## kiepenangler (10. Januar 2005)

*AW: Was ist euer Lieblingsfutter?*

Ich benutze am liebsten Mondial-F Biomix, das kann man auch gut mit anderen Futtersorten mischen. Das Black Bream ist von auch von Mondial-F.


----------



## lagerfeuer1971 (10. Januar 2005)

*AW: Was ist euer Lieblingsfutter?*

im sommer nehme ich gerne kremkus "mein futter" (wieder bei sensas zu haben" und im winter X21 pur.
natürlich wird je nach bedarf geändert,gestreckt,selber gemischt ...


----------



## DerStipper (10. Januar 2005)

*AW: Was ist euer Lieblingsfutter?*

van de Eyden Black ist so was von Hammer gut aber leider in Deutschland nich erhältlich gabs mal bei ebay und ich habe zugeschlagen bzw. mein vater.
aber das Black Bream ist auch nen super Futter.


----------



## poeppy (10. Januar 2005)

*AW: Was ist euer Lieblingsfutter?*

Habe auch das Perca de Luxe Futter und strecke es auch mit allem
was so anfällt.
Denn probieren geht über Studieren. #6


----------



## altersalat (10. Januar 2005)

*AW: Was ist euer Lieblingsfutter?*

Mein Lieblingsfutter mach ich selber und es fängt!!!


----------



## hawkeye (11. Januar 2005)

*AW: Was ist euer Lieblingsfutter?*

Mein Futtergeheimtipp ist JP Brassen...
Leider gibt´s das fast nirgends zu kaufen, aber ich hab meinen Dealer |supergri


----------



## Zanderkisser (11. Januar 2005)

*AW: Was ist euer Lieblingsfutter?*

Ich fisch mit mehreren Sorten von Mondial.

Gelegentlich misch ich auch mal selber und probier.

Gruß Zanderkisser


----------



## langerLulatsch (11. Januar 2005)

*AW: Was ist euer Lieblingsfutter?*

Habe auch ne zeitlang mit Explosiv gefischt. Nach anfänglich tollen Erfolgen ging dann damit irgendwann garnichts mehr, während Kumpels mit ihren "Hausmischungen" super Ergebnisse hatten. Inzwischen benutze ich die HAusmarke meines Gerätehändlers, zusätzlich dann X21 dazu und eventuell nen paar Aromen.

 Gruß Uwe


----------



## **bass** (11. Januar 2005)

*AW: Was ist euer Lieblingsfutter?*

ich mag am liebsten das sensas futter ''special tanche'' und vermische es mit sensas futter ''special gros gardon grosse mouture''. (sehr dunkles futter)
zum feederfischen benutze ich das sensas futter ''special brème'' mit ein bisschen vanillepulver. (sehr helles futter)


----------



## Brassenkönig (11. Januar 2005)

*AW: Was ist euer Lieblingsfutter?*

Ich benutze immer das Plus 4000 Fertigfutter von Ofenloch. Es lockt alle Friedfische an. Ich mache mir beim Futter keinen großen Aufwand. Ich mische höchstens noch ein bisschen Aroma ins Futter. Mehr kommt nicht ins Fertigfutter.


----------



## Angler505 (11. Januar 2005)

*AW: Was ist euer Lieblingsfutter?*

*Hallo,*
ich nutze das Futter von 3 verschiedene Liefernaten.
1. Mondial
2. Robinson ( gemischt by van den Eynde )
3. Vita Speed ( die Konkurenz von Sensas aus Frankreich )

Ich nehme eine Mischung aus Mondial Black-Bream, Etang Braun, X-Dream und Choc wenn ich in Stillgewässern oder Kanälen mit guten Rotaugen und mittleren Brassen fische.
Das Robinsonfutter nehme ich gerne zum Feedern und das River mit Bream gemischt bei stärker strömung oder wenn meist grösser Fsiche zu erwarten sind.
Wenn es Heikel zugeht am Gewässer dann kommt Vita Speed zum Einsatz da diesen Futter nicht jeder fischt.

mfg
Friedel


----------



## Fabian89 (25. Juni 2005)

*AW: Was ist euer Lieblingsfutter?*

ich misch meins ausschließlich selbst mit verschiedenen mehlen.
grundzutaten sind paniermehl, maismehl und hanfmehl.
und dann noch je nach gewässer (aber auch je nach vorräten von mir; hab nich immer alles zu hause): nussmehl, waffelbisquit, hönigkuchen. coprah melasse, ganz wichtig auch noch rotes paniermehl (sieht dann im futter aus wie laich), zwiebackmehl.
und dann natürlich noch lockstoffe.
bei den lockstoffen hab ich meist "bream" von sensas und noch so was von jan van schendel. sehr gute erfahrungen habe ich auch gemacht mit "top rot" von topsecret.


----------



## feedex (25. Juni 2005)

*AW: Was ist euer Lieblingsfutter?*



			
				Fabian89 schrieb:
			
		

> ich misch meins ausschließlich selbst mit verschiedenen mehlen.
> grundzutaten sind paniermehl, maismehl und hanfmehl.
> und dann noch je nach gewässer (aber auch je nach vorräten von mir; hab nich immer alles zu hause): nussmehl, waffelbisquit, hönigkuchen. coprah melasse, ganz wichtig auch noch rotes paniermehl (sieht dann im futter aus wie laich), zwiebackmehl.
> und dann natürlich noch lockstoffe.
> bei den lockstoffen hab ich meist "bream" von sensas und noch so was von jan van schendel. sehr gute erfahrungen habe ich auch gemacht mit "top rot" von topsecret.


 
Also...das mit dem roten Paniermehl klingt interessant. Wie genau heisst das und wo bekommt man das?


----------



## Fabian89 (25. Juni 2005)

*AW: Was ist euer Lieblingsfutter?*

ich hab das von einem angelfachgeschäft.
meins kommt von einer niederländischen marke(voerbestandeelen oder so ähnlich). 
gibt aber auch in anderen farben...


----------



## plattform7 (25. Juni 2005)

*AW: Was ist euer Lieblingsfutter?*

Ich verwende immer eine beliebige Grundmischung, ist eigentlich egal was, ich nehme die günstigste, dann strecke ich die mit Paniermehl und dann kommen je nach Wunsch noch Copramelase, Maismehl, Teebisquit, gröstete und zermalene Hanf- oder Sonnenblumenkerne, Vanilezucker und Haferflocken. Wenn man alle Zutaten nimmt, kann auch auf die Grundmischung verzichtet werden.


----------



## feedex (25. Juni 2005)

*AW: Was ist euer Lieblingsfutter?*

Mit Kaufmischungen gebe ich mich eher selten ab, bisher habe ich mich vorwiegend auf meine eigenen "Kreationen" verlassen.
Panier-, Mais- & Bisquitmehl, Flavours, gemahlene Partikel, gelegentlich auch Beigaben wie Milchpulver oder Kokosraspel. 
Dazu gebe ich je nach Methode gequollene Partikel wie Mais, Bruchmais, Hanf, Birdfood oder Ähnliches. Die sind im Futterhandel extrem günstig zu bekommen und zudem auch noch sehr wirkungsvoll, wenn man beim Quellen Flavour dazu gibt.

Alles in Allem nichts Besonderes, aber es erfüllt seinen Zweck!


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (25. Juni 2005)

*AW: Was ist euer Lieblingsfutter?*

ich fische gern mit dem zusatz von LaSirene X21 ROT!!!!!!!!!!!!!aber ich kann keinen laden finden,wo es noch verkauft wird

hat jemand davon noch tüten,die er verkaufen möchte oder kennt einen händler,der es noch verkauft???????


----------



## langerLulatsch (25. Juni 2005)

*AW: Was ist euer Lieblingsfutter?*



			
				Dorsch888 schrieb:
			
		

> ich fische gern mit dem zusatz von LaSirene X21 ROT!!!!!!!!!!!!!aber ich kann keinen laden finden,wo es noch verkauft wird
> 
> hat jemand davon noch tüten,die er verkaufen möchte oder kennt einen händler,der es noch verkauft???????



Bekommst du zb HIER!
Hat eigentlich jeder größere Versandhandel noch im Angebot, einfach mal googeln....

Gruß Uwe


----------



## hawkeye (25. Juni 2005)

*AW: Was ist euer Lieblingsfutter?*

Sacht mal Jungs, benutzt eigentlich noch irgendwer diesen Dreck von Top Secret??!!|uhoh: 

Ich hab dieses Zeug selbst ne Zeit lang probiert, bin aber inzwischen völlig davon weg gekommen, weil das Top Secret Futter nicht mal halb so gut is, wie der Kram von Sensas, JP, Tubertini etc.

Oder habt ihr da bessere Erfahrungen mit gemacht als ich?!;+


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (25. Juni 2005)

*AW: Was ist euer Lieblingsfutter?*

Ich benutze nur "Flash" von TS


----------



## langerLulatsch (25. Juni 2005)

*AW: Was ist euer Lieblingsfutter?*

Fertig-Futter von TS hab ich noch nicht genutzt, bin mit meinem zur Zeit sehr zufrieden. Ab und an gebe ich aber etwas von den Konzentraten mit ins Futter, die sind garnicht so schlecht, finde ich.
Wobei sie früher besser waren, aber an hat ja Vorräte...*g*

Gruß Uwe


----------



## Karpfenchamp (25. Juni 2005)

*AW: Was ist euer Lieblingsfutter?*

Zur Zeit verwende ich das Sensas Aktivfishing Futter und mische es mit fein gemahlenem Zwieback, Maismehl und noch Schokostreuseln. Fange damit sehr gut.


----------



## DerStipper (25. Juni 2005)

*AW: Was ist euer Lieblingsfutter?*

Sensas Arkticfishing wo gibt es das was kostet das? Nen Link wäre toll


----------



## hawkeye (26. Juni 2005)

*AW: Was ist euer Lieblingsfutter?*

@ Dorsch88:
Ja und, hast du auch schonmal was damit gefangen?!#c 
Bzw hast du schonmal ein Sensas-Futter probiert und verglichen??!!

Ganz nebenbei muss ich TS nochmal in Schutz nehmen:
Ihre "Madenwürze" is ganz i.O.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (27. Juni 2005)

*AW: Was ist euer Lieblingsfutter?*

Was meinst Du--Womit soll ich schon gefangen haben|kopfkrat #c #c


----------



## langerLulatsch (27. Juni 2005)

*AW: Was ist euer Lieblingsfutter?*



			
				Dorsch888 schrieb:
			
		

> Was meinst Du--Womit soll ich schon gefangen haben|kopfkrat #c #c



Er meint wohl das Top-Secret-Futter! Was du ihm weiter vorne als Antwort geschrieben hast!


----------



## hawkeye (28. Juni 2005)

*AW: Was ist euer Lieblingsfutter?*

Ein Respectpoint für den Langen Lulatsch wegen mitdenken! #6 

Nochmal zurück zum TS Futter:
Bunutz du das weil du gut damit fängst oder ist das bei dir eher so eine Gewohnheitssache im Sinne von "Never change a winning team"
Würde mich echt mal interessieren, weil ich niemanden mehr kenne, der noch TS nimmt, nachdem er was anderes (Sensas, Tubertini, etc) ausprobiert hat...


----------



## langerLulatsch (29. Juni 2005)

*AW: Was ist euer Lieblingsfutter?*

Geht mir ähnlich, wobei ich bei meinen "Studien" nicht bei TS angelangt war.
Ging von Mosella über v.d.Eynde, diverse Hausmarken, Sensas zu dem Punkt, dass ich, je nach Jahreszeit und Gewässer, bei v.d.Eynde und Sensas hängengeblieben bin.
Werde allerdings Browning demnächst mal genauer unter die Lupe nehmen, hört man nur Gutes von bislang.

Gruß Uwe


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (29. Juni 2005)

*AW: Was ist euer Lieblingsfutter?*

Ich benutze das "Flash" von TS--Ich nehme davon 250ml auf 3Liter Trockenfutter.Es bewirkt,das Du eine bessere Wolkenbildung hast.Benutze ich nur am Teich und Sommer!


----------



## Karpfenchamp (29. Juni 2005)

*AW: Was ist euer Lieblingsfutter?*



			
				DerStipper schrieb:
			
		

> Sensas Arkticfishing wo gibt es das was kostet das? Nen Link wäre toll


 
Das gibts glaube ich in keinem Onlineshop(Oder doch?). Ich war damals auf ner Anglermesse und da gabe es das zum Sonderpreis wenn man einige tüten nimmt. Naja wir haben dann 8kilo gehohlt:m . Leider habe ich nur noch 2 kilo übrig. Und ich fische erst seit Anfang dieses Jahres damit. Achso dass heißt Sensas Aktivfishing


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (30. Juni 2005)

*AW: Was ist euer Lieblingsfutter?*

Verwendest Du es pur???????


----------



## Fabian89 (30. Juni 2005)

*AW: Was ist euer Lieblingsfutter?*

ich hab gehört, dass das neue browning futter recht gut sein soll.
vor allem black magic(für kältere tage oder klares wasser) und no.1

trotzdem mach ich mir meine futter immernoch selbst...


----------



## ossis angelladen (30. Juni 2005)

*AW: Was ist euer Lieblingsfutter?*

da ich noch von der alten garde bin , mische ich mein futter ausschließlich selbst. 
nur so ist für mich sichergestellt, daß jede einzelne zutat erstklassig ist. 
vor allem die konsistenz ist einmal wie das andere mal. hier bin ich äußerst pingelig.
irgend ein "markenfutter" zu strecken ist aus diesem grund kein thema.
mit zu vielen aromastoffen kann man fische auch abschrecken. aromastoffe, die im sommer funktionieren, entfalten sich im winter aufgrund der temparaturen nicht oder nur mässig. gewürze funktionieren dann meist besser.
neben der besseren qualität und konsistenz gibt es für mich auch noch den wirtschaftlichen aspekt. mit der dosierten befeuchtung, kann ich bspw. mit einer meiner futtermischungen sowohl im see als auch im strom fischen. (im strom selbstversändlich mit untermischen von kies)
für eine gleichmäßige durchfeuchtung des futters drücke ich das angemachte futter durch ein großes madensieb. bei größeren mengen verwende ich einen quirl(bohrmaschine) sollte durch austrocknung ein nachfeuchten nötig sein ist dies kein problem mehr.


----------



## FishHunter283 (30. Juni 2005)

*AW: Was ist euer Lieblingsfutter?*

Also ich hole mir immer ne 1kg tüte Brassen- oder Allroundspezial ausm Toom Baumarkt das ist von exori fishing. Dazu immer noch ne hand voll mais und paniermehl. Damit fange ich immer relativ gut


----------



## JonasH (30. Juni 2005)

*AW: Was ist euer Lieblingsfutter?*

Mein lieblingsfutter ist wohl eines der einfachsten die es gibt
Zutaten: Paniermehl+Kakaopulver
Falls es mal nicht so gut läuft kommt noch ein wenig Buisquitmehl dazu!


----------



## worker_one (30. Juni 2005)

*AW: Was ist euer Lieblingsfutter?*

"Grundzutat" ist Paniermehl. Und dann benutze ich teils M.v.d. Eynde, teils Sensas. Mit Mosella habe ich nicht so gut Erfahrungen gemacht.


----------



## MainzGonsenheim (30. Juni 2005)

*AW: Was ist euer Lieblingsfutter?*

Benutze gerne Fertigmischungen z.B. Mosella Explosiv oder ähnliches und verwende noch etwas zusätzlichen Lockstoff. Allerdings finde ich das die Konsistenz (besonders beim Feederangeln) bzw. der Einsatzbereich des Futters oft wichtiger ist als die Geruchsrichtung.


----------



## Karpfenchamp (30. Juni 2005)

*AW: Was ist euer Lieblingsfutter?*



			
				Dorsch888 schrieb:
			
		

> Verwendest Du es pur???????


 
Nee eigentlich nicht. Ich mische noch Zwiebackmehl, Maismehl, teilweise Zimt und auch manchmal Kakaopulver hinzu. Pur verwende ich es nie. Beim karpfenangeln mische ich Maulwurfserde unter. Zum Karpfenfutter kommen dann noch kleingehacktes Frolic, Dosenmais und zertrümmerte Boilies. Beim Matchfischen kommen eigentlich nur maden und Caster als Partikel dazu. Also ich mische immer noch andere mehle hinzu


----------



## Karpfenchamp (30. Juni 2005)

*AW: Was ist euer Lieblingsfutter?*



			
				Zanderkisser schrieb:
			
		

> Ich fisch mit mehreren Sorten von Mondial.
> 
> Gelegentlich misch ich auch mal selber und probier.
> 
> Gruß Zanderkisser


 
Au ja Mondial ist absolute Spizenklasse wie ich in diesem Thread auch schon erwähnt habe. Am liebsten mag ich das Black Bream. Da kann man bei dieser Wirkung nur von Schwärmen. Habe ich mir letztes Jahr fast nur gekauft. Leider ist es mit 3,60€ pro Kilo bei uns nicht ganz billig


----------



## Adrian* (8. Juli 2005)

*AW: Was ist euer Lieblingsfutter?*

Bode, Premium Feeder...das gemischt mit anderen lockstoffen..


----------



## Marc38120 (4. März 2007)

*AW: Was ist euer Lieblingsfutter?*

hallo!
Ich möchte mir für dieses Jahr 1 Sack Futter von Marcel van den eynde bestellen. 
Ich suche ein Futter welches für Schleien und Karpfen geeignet ist. 
Da Schleien scheu sind und helles Futter meist nur friedfische anzieht, sollte es dunkel beschaffen sein. Ich dachte da an "Turbo Braun" , "Turbo Schwarz" oder "Secret Schwarz"


Was meint ihr????

Grüße Marc


----------



## plattform7 (4. März 2007)

*AW: Was ist euer Lieblingsfutter?*



Marc38120 schrieb:


> hallo!
> Ich möchte mir für dieses Jahr 1 Sack Futter von Marcel van den eynde bestellen.
> Ich suche ein Futter welches für Schleien und Karpfen geeignet ist.
> Da Schleien scheu sind und helles Futter meist nur friedfische anzieht, sollte es dunkel beschaffen sein. Ich dachte da an "Turbo Braun" , "Turbo Schwarz" oder "Secret Schwarz"
> ...



Angelst Du im See oder Fluss? Welche Tiefe?

Das spielt alles eine Rolle... 

Schaue dir mal diese Seite an, hier werden fast alle Futtersorten im Bezug auf die Zielfische und Einsatzgebiet  erklährt... Vielleicht wäre die Sorte "Expo" was für dich #c


----------



## Knispel (4. März 2007)

*AW: Was ist euer Lieblingsfutter?*

Hab mich heute auf der Stippermesse in Bremen mit dem "Super Mix" von CM - Lockstoffe eingedeckt, schön dunkel und grobkörnig.
http://www.cm-lockstoffe.de/


----------



## Marc38120 (4. März 2007)

*AW: Was ist euer Lieblingsfutter?*

Ich angel meist in Stillgewässern, die Tiefe variiert dabei von ca. 1-5m

Das Expo klingt interessant und wird auch gekauft!!! danke für den tip
Interessant ist auch, dass es mit blutmehl vermischt auch für aal und wels attraktiv sein soll!!! 

MfG

Marc


----------



## winzig (4. März 2007)

*AW: Was ist euer Lieblingsfutter?*



hawkeye schrieb:


> Sacht mal Jungs, benutzt eigentlich noch irgendwer diesen Dreck von Top Secret??!!|uhoh:
> 
> Ich hab dieses Zeug selbst ne Zeit lang probiert, bin aber inzwischen völlig davon weg gekommen, weil das Top Secret Futter nicht mal halb so gut is, wie der Kram von Sensas, JP, Tubertini etc.
> 
> Oder habt ihr da bessere Erfahrungen mit gemacht als ich?!;+


 
Habe im letzten Jahr mit TS als Grundmix + eigene Zutaten Platz eins im Verein eingefahren und das mit 10 Kg Vorsprung, also kann es ja nicht soooo schlecht sein :q 

Werde trotzdem in diesem Jahr auf Browning umsteigen, um mal den Unterschied zu testen, sonst wird es ja langweilig. Werde mit Black Magic, No. 1 und Sweet Breams experimentieren zumindest als Grundmix.

Gruß winzig


----------



## Angler77 (4. März 2007)

*AW: Was ist euer Lieblingsfutter?*

Blac Magic ist gut ... Ich würde allerdings auch die Blac Magi Schnur nehmen. 

Ich hab da mal eine Test Rolle von Zebco bekommen zum Testen ... ist echt klasse !

fabi


----------



## Johnnie Walker (4. März 2007)

*AW: Was ist euer Lieblingsfutter?*

Select Karpfen von Mosella ist echt super! mit Erdnüssen, eignet sich natürlich auch gut auf weißfisch!


----------



## Junger Dorschler (4. März 2007)

*AW: Was ist euer Lieblingsfutter?*

ich fische eigentlich fast nur mosella futer, sehr gerne nehme ich das select feeder, eurocup, explosiv oder select brassen#6


----------



## xxcruiserxx (4. März 2007)

*AW: Was ist euer Lieblingsfutter?*

ich fische gerne das sensas 3000 für so ziemlich alle friedfischarten, ich strecke es dann halt noch mit paniermehl, maismehl, partikeln u.s.w.
bin sehr zufrieden damit =)


----------



## duck_68 (5. März 2007)

*AW: Was ist euer Lieblingsfutter?*



Marc38120 schrieb:


> hallo!
> Ich möchte mir für dieses Jahr 1 Sack Futter von Marcel van den eynde bestellen.
> Ich suche ein Futter welches für Schleien und Karpfen geeignet ist.
> Da Schleien scheu sind und helles Futter meist nur friedfische anzieht, sollte es dunkel beschaffen sein. Ich dachte da an "Turbo Braun" , "Turbo Schwarz" oder "Secret Schwarz"
> ...




Bei NB-Angelsport gibt es das Van den Eynde Futter ab dem 17.03. im Angebot. Da kostet 1 kg dann gerade mal 1,40€

Gruß
Martin#h


----------



## Carphunter2401 (5. März 2007)

*AW: Was ist euer Lieblingsfutter?*

Mein Futter besteht aus Grundfutter der Firma Ofenloch, und t-orange von van der eynde, genau so  brassen Flüssig von van der eynde. Fische dieses  Futter ca 4Jahre  und  habe immer sehr  guteE Erfolge  damit gehabt.


----------



## matchmaster 187 (6. März 2007)

*AW: Was ist euer Lieblingsfutter?*

hallo
also mein *absolutes* lieblings futter kostet gerade mal schlappe 2 euro pro kilo
es ist von la sirene und heisst amorce maison grandos(kann man bei askari kaufen)

es hat eine dunkle färbung und einen würzigen geruch und eine geringe bindung         gut zum feedern im stillen oder langsamen wasser

ausserdem lässt es sich perfekt mit hanfmehl und korriander mischen

ein perfektes futter zum gezielten rotaugenfang
umbedingt aussprobieren


----------



## Helmut Wölker - Browningteam Bayern (6. März 2007)

*AW: Was ist euer Lieblingsfutter?*

naja, Feederangeln ist ja nicht gleich Feederangeln...

ein paar Anregungen sind seit kurzem auf unserer Seite unter den Punkt Futtertaktik im Stillwasser....


----------



## Zanderfänger (6. März 2007)

*AW: Was ist euer Lieblingsfutter?*

X21 :g


----------



## heinzrch (7. März 2007)

*AW: Was ist euer Lieblingsfutter?*

Ihr habt ja alle nen komischen Geschmack |kopfkrat -
Mein Lieblingsfutter ist Schnitzel mit Kartoffelsalat |supergri !


----------



## Stevo (7. März 2007)

*AW: Was ist euer Lieblingsfutter?*

Moin

Mein lieblings Futter is feeder select von team mosella......das is sehr gut weil man das auch noch sehr gut strecken kann...kostet zwar 3 euro is aba top


----------



## espelkamper (7. März 2007)

*AW: Was ist euer Lieblingsfutter?*

Fischt hier keiner mit cm lockstoffen/grundfutter?


----------



## Helmut Wölker - Browningteam Bayern (8. März 2007)

*AW: Was ist euer Lieblingsfutter?*

Lockstoffe von CM hab ich auch in der Tasche...


----------



## Fr33 (8. März 2007)

*AW: Was ist euer Lieblingsfutter?*

Mein Lieblingsfutter sind eigentlich 2 ^^

Mosella Select Red Bream ( u.a mit div. Zusätzen..)

V.d.E Weltmeister Silber ( u.a mit V.d.E Additiv Brasem)....


ansonsten das billigste Feederfutter was ich finden kann ( fürn Rhein !!, alles andere wäre dort Verschwendung)


----------



## Der_rheinangler (9. März 2007)

*AW: Was ist euer Lieblingsfutter?*

was macht ihr eigentlich mit euren maden wie sie sich verpuppt haben zu diesen roden dingern?
Kann man die auch ins anlockfutter mischen weil die dinger an den harcken hängen gestaltet sich ja schwierig zumal ich den erfolg bezweifle.
also meint ihr das bringt was die dinger mit ins futter zu tun bevor man sie wegschmeisst?
Gruß


----------



## Junger Dorschler (9. März 2007)

*AW: Was ist euer Lieblingsfutter?*

moin,
die verpüuppten maden nennt man Caster und ich fische sie noch lieber als Maden, mit nem dünndrätigen Haken fängst damit gerade die größeren Fische

Die schwarzen Caster, die auf dem wasser schwimmen, kannste zerdrückt ins futter geben, das lieben die fische.


----------



## silviomopp (9. März 2007)

*AW: Was ist euer Lieblingsfutter?*

Fertigfutter z.B. Mosella Explosiv, Haferflocken, Paniermehl und rote Zuckmückenlarven. Dann Maden dazu und fertig#6


----------



## Der_rheinangler (9. März 2007)

*AW: Was ist euer Lieblingsfutter?*

ok danke guter tipp probiere ich morgen gleich aus.

sonst besteht mein futter meistens aus Paniermehl, Puder- und/oder Vanillezucker + Maisschrot und/oder Maden.
öfter tu ich auch etwas Grund dazu weil das eine schöne wolke gibt
Im Winter mache ich es aber eher salzig und mit hanfsamen als süß... iss ja selbstverständlich.
Das klappt eigentlich imme rganz gut


----------



## Junger Dorschler (9. März 2007)

*AW: Was ist euer Lieblingsfutter?*

was ist den bitte grund?#c


----------



## Der_rheinangler (9. März 2007)

*AW: Was ist euer Lieblingsfutter?*

Erde oder Sand. Kann sein dass man das nur bei uns´in Der Pfalz "Grund" nennt.   Weiss ich aber nicht genau... 
also bis dann #h


----------



## Fischers Fritz (9. März 2007)

*AW: Was ist euer Lieblingsfutter?*

Kennt einer des Marco Beck futter von sensas?

gruß


----------



## dalger (10. Januar 2008)

*AW: Was ist euer Lieblingsfutter?*

Servus

Fische momentan zum Feedern mit einer Mischung aus record silber,DS Feeder und Brasem! Alles v.d.Eynde. Funktioniert ganz gut bei mir im Stillwasser und Kanal.

Überleg mir für dieses Jahr record silber mit Mosella zu mischen.
Dachte an Brassen Dm 2003 oder Praxx oder Explosiv.
Kennt sich jemand mit den Mosellamischungen aus und kann mir sagen wie sie sind oder ob es überhaupt Sinn macht eine von den dreien mit record silber zu mischen.

Gruß Holger


----------



## Bushmaster3k (10. Januar 2008)

*AW: Was ist euer Lieblingsfutter?*

chili


----------



## Fishing-Conny (10. Januar 2008)

*AW: Was ist euer Lieblingsfutter?*

ich verwende mussl mania welches ich mit paniermehl und erdbeerfutter(namen hab ich vergessen) strecke ....funktioniert herrvorragend auf brassen und karrauschen....wobei das erdbeerfutter lasse ich auch manchmal weg und mische stadtdessen nur paniermehl unter ....sehr gerne verwende ich auch das jenzi oxygen mit wenn ich im see auf große rotaugen gehe ...der schöne effekt ist dabei dass das futter aus dem futterkorb regelrecht ausplatzt und so eine duftspur von der oberfläche bis zum grund entsteht ...die fische im mittelwasser kommen somit zum grund und finden den köder


----------



## magic feeder (15. Januar 2008)

*AW: Was ist euer Lieblingsfutter?*

ich habe noch nie fertiges futter gekauft.....ich nehme immer paniermehl, vanillezucker, haferflocken und diverse backaromen....manchmal auch kakaopulver oder zerdrückten mais.....bin damit eigentlich immer gut zurechtgekommen


----------



## Feeder-Freak (15. Januar 2008)

*AW: Was ist euer Lieblingsfutter?*

Top Secret, billig und guut#6. Gerade als Schüler mit nicht so viel Geld finde ich dieses Futter optimal.#6


----------



## Grundangler Mainz (15. Januar 2008)

*AW: Was ist euer Lieblingsfutter?*

hey leute also die ganz so teuren kaufe ich auch net mehr habe von meinen beiden angel läden die haus mischung einmal vom bode das vanielle was mich biss jetzt hier nie ohne ne barbe oder anderen fisch hat heim gehen lassen oder vom hauptladen  was so ein bissen nach allem richt aber da muss dann nur weck mehl rein und des fängst echt sauber un da die 20 kg säcke net ganz so teuer sind  habe ich die immer daheim das  teure fertig futter kaufe ich nur wenn es mal schnell gehen muss also das wars


----------



## carperphilipp (17. Januar 2008)

*AW: Was ist euer Lieblingsfutter?*

Finde das fertig futter von Mosella,browning und Sensas ganz ok aber eurofish geht auch...sonst ist das selfmade futter am besten wenn man weis was da rein gehört ;D


----------



## Helmut Wölker - Browningteam Bayern (18. Januar 2008)

*AW: Was ist euer Lieblingsfutter?*

Moin,
passend zu diesem Thema ist auf unserer HP seit kurzem ein netter Futterbericht zu finden.... *zwinker*


----------



## welsman (19. Januar 2008)

*AW: Was ist euer Lieblingsfutter?*

Moin!
Ich benutze das Futter von FischermansPartner .Das fängt meiner Anschicht nach gut und kostet nicht viel!

Mfg. Felix


----------



## xxcruiserxx (19. Januar 2008)

*AW: Was ist euer Lieblingsfutter?*

kennt jemand das "active feeder" von van der eynde??
hatte noch ne tüte davon rumstehen und hab damit bisschen rumexperimentiert.
nach meiner ansicht ein klasse futter mit tollen eigenschaften?!
kann noch jemand was dazu sgaen?


----------



## KingHenry (19. Januar 2008)

*AW: Was ist euer Lieblingsfutter?*

mein lieblings futter is das explosiv feeder von team mosella!


----------



## eisbaer3286 (19. Januar 2008)

*AW: Was ist euer Lieblingsfutter?*

*Ich bevorzuge eher Mondial Special reviere, ein sehr gutes barbenfutter oder Zammataro feeder gold*


----------



## Krüger82 (22. Januar 2008)

*AW: Was ist euer Lieblingsfutter?*

Top secret hat ein klasse preisleistungs verhältnis!!! Sonst gerne die browning sorten!!


----------



## sven_p (23. Januar 2008)

*AW: Was ist euer Lieblingsfutter?*

Ich benutze bei uns im NOK fast ausschließlich van de Eynde Futtermischungen, die sind echt super, und fangen bei uns seltsamerweise am besten, das können auch einige meiner Kollegen bestätigen.
Sönst auch mal Brownig Mischungen, die nehme ich gern zum Stippen#6


----------



## Krüger82 (23. Januar 2008)

*AW: Was ist euer Lieblingsfutter?*

Von VDE find ich vor allem die lockstoffe gut!!!


----------



## scheich (23. Januar 2008)

*AW: Was ist euer Lieblingsfutter?*

Wenn man allein Angelt,dann ist schnüppe was fürn Futter mann oder Frau hat|supergri,ich meine lockstoffe im futter#6
Aber ich betone Aber,wenn Mann oder Frau|supergri mit 3 oder mehr 
Leute in eine Reihe Zitzen tut ja dann ,kommt es auf das Gewässer an schnell, Langsam,still,wie tief,wie ist die grund beschafnheit und so weiter.


----------



## Döbelfischer (24. Januar 2008)

*AW: Was ist euer Lieblingsfutter?*

mein Beitrag ist nicht so sehr für Profis, da ich noch Anfänger bin.

Ich glaube, daß die meisten dasselbe Essen mögen wie wir Menschen, also alles was wir lecker finden mögen die auch. Setzt man das mal in die Praxis um kann da sowas bei passieren: 

Reste vom Mittagessen:

Kartoffelstückchen, gekocht. --> Karpfen, Döbel, letztere eher wenig
Mais, am Haarvorfach, mit etwas Beißfix "Karpfen": Rotaugen sind darauf richtig wild.
Anm. das Beißfix für Rotaugen/Weißfisch usw. mögen sie interessanterweise nicht ...
Dosenerbsen, gek. mit etwas Muskat: eigentlich ein Unding, damit hab ich aber erfolgreich größere Döbel gefangen, insbesondere da wo man wegen zahlloser kleiner Schluckbarsche keinen Tauwurm nehmen kann.
Käsestange-Stück als Schwimmbrot: Der Alles oder Nichts - Köder für große Karpfen.
kleines Stück Kassler: Barsche mögen das.
Salami von Alsi: dto.
Kochschinken: das mögen wieder die Döbel und Rotaugen, auch Rotfedern schon damit gefangen.
Boilie, Vanille: Bislang hab ich damit noch garkeinen Fisch bekommen.
Eine frische Kirsche: Döbel
Nochmal Dosenmais: warum weis ich nicht, RForellen fressen das auch.
Scheiblettenkäse: prima für Rotaugen.

Bislang noch nie geangelt: Schleie, Brasse. Dafür muß ich wohl noch lernen 

Martin


----------



## bagsta343 (3. Februar 2008)

*AW: Was ist euer Lieblingsfutter?*

C-Wurst mit pommes und majo....:vik:

und manchmal auch Zammataro...

gruss u petri
der bagsta


----------



## Dorschzocker01 (3. Februar 2008)

*AW: Was ist euer Lieblingsfutter?*

*Welches Futter klebt wie Nutella, das Futter von Mosella !!!*

*Welches Futter ist am besten, das von Colmic Schockt am besten !!!*

*Welches Futter ist genial, das Futter von Mondial !!!*

                                     :q :q :q


----------



## jp feederboom (26. Januar 2010)

*AW: Was ist euer Lieblingsfutter?*



hawkeye schrieb:


> Mein Futtergeheimtipp ist JP Brassen...
> Leider gibt´s das fast nirgends zu kaufen, aber ich hab meinen Dealer |supergri


Hallo bin der JP --das Brassen Spezial gibt es leider nicht mehr--weil eine der wichtigsten Zutaten nicht mehr Produziert wird.

Es gibt ein neues  Brassen Spezial  von mir-- MB Brassen Spezial 
aufgebaut auf der Molekular Technologie --die es ermöglicht  Geschmacksstoffe bis ums Zehnfache Verstärkt ..dazu stecken 
meine Ehrfahrungen  aus  32 Jahren --im entwickeln von  Lockstoffen darin,  Für weitere Informationen stehe ich hier zur  Verfügung.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (26. Januar 2010)

*AW: Was ist euer Lieblingsfutter?*

Haste man nen Link ?


----------



## angler4711 (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: Was ist euer Lieblingsfutter?*

Das würde mich auch mal interessieren!


----------



## Helmut Wölker - Browningteam Bayern (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: Was ist euer Lieblingsfutter?*

oh man...

das legendäre JP Brassenfieber hat mir damals auch meine ersten Erfolge beschert....

Warst du schon mal wieder in Wernberg?


----------



## Professor Tinca (28. Januar 2010)

*AW: Was ist euer Lieblingsfutter?*

Wo issa denn nu?:q

Ich würde mir das auch gern mal anschauen.|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes



#h#h


----------



## bacalo (28. Januar 2010)

*AW: Was ist euer Lieblingsfutter?*

Hier könnte der Link stehen:___________________________.

Auch würde mich über diese Info freuen.

Vielen Dank im Voraus!


----------



## Professor Tinca (28. Januar 2010)

*AW: Was ist euer Lieblingsfutter?*



bacalo schrieb:


> Hier könnte der Link stehen:___________________________.
> 
> Auch würde mich über diese Info freuen.
> 
> Vielen Dank im Voraus!




Der Link steht auf`m Strich?


Bei uns steht da immer Frischfleisch.:q

Manchmal auch ältere Ware.:q




#h#h


----------



## jp feederboom (29. Januar 2010)

*AW: Was ist euer Lieblingsfutter?*



Helmut Wölker - Browningteam Bayern schrieb:


> oh man...
> 
> das legendäre JP Brassenfieber hat mir damals auch meine ersten Erfolge beschert....
> 
> Warst du schon mal wieder in Wernberg?





Hallo -war schon lange nicht mehr in Wernberg --aber ich erinnere mich immer an die tollen Zeiten als ich die Wernberger 
an die Deutsche Spitzenklasse-als  Trainer herangeführt habe   und besonders an  die Zeit als ich im  Wernberger Team  die  Oberpflatz Meisterschaft  mitgefischt habe --wir waren damals absolut  Top ...  Habe auf der  Browning  Seite gesehen das der  Werner  Schulz immer noch  ,an der Spitze  Mitmischt --meine  Hochachtung !!!!! Würde gerne mit dem  Werner in  Kontakt  kommen .--hast du seine  Telefonnummer ??? Mit
einem Mitglied  vom  Browning  Team war ich auf der  Handicap WM in  Portugal 2009--der  Wolfgang  Klatt war der  Betreuer vom  Reinhard  Eder und ein  sehr guter Beobachter ,während  der  WM ,für das  Deutsch  Team -----das wird mal ein ganz großer !


----------



## Helmut Wölker - Browningteam Bayern (29. Januar 2010)

*AW: Was ist euer Lieblingsfutter?*



jp feederboom schrieb:


> Hallo -war schon lange nicht mehr in Wernberg --aber ich erinnere mich immer an die tollen Zeiten als ich die Wernberger
> an die Deutsche Spitzenklasse-als Trainer herangeführt habe und besonders an die Zeit als ich im Wernberger Team die Oberpflatz Meisterschaft mitgefischt habe --wir waren damals absolut Top ... Habe auf der Browning Seite gesehen das der Werner Schulz immer noch ,an der Spitze Mitmischt --meine Hochachtung !!!!! Würde gerne mit dem Werner in Kontakt kommen .--hast du seine Telefonnummer ??? Mit
> einem Mitglied vom Browning Team war ich auf der Handicap WM in Portugal 2009--der Wolfgang Klatt war der Betreuer vom Reinhard Eder und ein sehr guter Beobachter ,während der WM ,für das Deutsch Team -----das wird mal ein ganz großer !


 


Habe dir gerade die Telefonnummer zukommen lassen.

Ja, unser Klatt Wolfi , sowie die ganzen anderen jungen Wilden bei uns im Team sind alle Top und auf dem richtigen Weg.. 


In Wernberg findet im übrigen jedes Jahr im April ein offenes Hegefischen statt, an dem Werner immer aktiv und auch meißt sehr erfolgreich am Start ist...


----------



## jp feederboom (29. Januar 2010)

*AW: Was ist euer Lieblingsfutter?*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Wo issa denn nu?:q
> 
> Ich würde mir das auch gern mal anschauen.|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes
> 
> ...


www,jp.fishing-baits.de.tl


----------

